# 75 extraordinary uses of baking soda Sodium bicarbonate



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

➡ Health Uses:
1. Use it as an antacid
2. Use it as underarm deodorant by applying it with a powder puff
3. Mix half a teaspoon with peroxide paste and use it as toothpaste
4. Use it as a face and body scrub
5. Add a cup to bathwater to soften your skin
6. Relieve skin itch from insect bites and pain from sunburn
7. Remove strong odors from your hands by rubbing them with baking soda and water
8. Put two tablespoons in your baby’s bathwater to help relieve diaper rash
9. Apply it on rashes, insect bites, and poison ivy irritations
10. Take a baking soda bath to relieve skin irritations
11. Heartburn ~ Take a teaspoon of baking soda mixed with one-half glass of water
12. Freshen your mouth by gargling half a teaspoon of baking soda mixed water
13. Relieve canker sore pain by using it as mouthwash
14. Use it to relieve bee stings
15. Use it to relieve windburns
16. Apply it on jellyfish sting to draw out the venom.
17. Unblock stuffy nose by adding a teaspoon of baking soda to your vaporizer

➡ In the Home:
18. Keep cut flowers fresh longer by adding a teaspoon to the water in the vase
19. Put out small fires on rugs, upholstery, clothing, and wood
20. Put an open container of baking soda in the fridge to absorb the odors
21. Sprinkle it on your ashtrays to reduce bad odor and prevent smoldering
22. Sprinkle it on your slippers, boots, shoes, and socks to eliminate foul odour
23. Turn baking soda into modeling clay by combining it with one and 1/4 cups of water and one cup of cornstarch
24. After feeding your baby, wipe his shirt with a moist cloth sprinkled with baking soda to remove the odour
25. Wipe your windshield with it to repel rain
26. Improve the smell of dishrags by soaking them in baking soda and water
27. Suck it in with your vacuum cleaner to remove the odour
28. Freshen the air by mixing baking soda with your favourite perfumed bath salts. Put the mixture in small sachet bags
29. Restore stiff brushes by boiling them in a solution of 1/2 gallon of water, 1/4 cup of vinegar, and a cup of baking soda
30. Put it under sinks and along basement windows to repel cockroaches and ants
31. Scatter baking soda around flowerbeds to prevent rabbits from eating your veggies
32. Sweeten your tomatoes by sprinkling baking soda on the soil around your tomato plants
33. Sprinkle it onto your cat’s litter box to absorb the bad odour
34. Sprinkle it on your pet’s comb or brush to deodorize their fur and skin

➡ In Cooking:
35. Use it as a substitute for baking powder by mixing with it with cream of tartar or vinegar
36. Wash fruits and vegetables with it
37. When boiling a chicken, add a teaspoon of baking soda to the water. Feathers will come off easier, and the flesh will be clean and white
38. Soak dried beans to a baking soda solution to make them more digestible
39. Remove the distinctive taste of wild game by soaking it in a baking soda solution
40. Make a sports drink by mixing it with boiled water, salt, and Kool-Aid
41. Remove the fishy smell from your fillets by soaking the raw fish in a baking soda solution for an hour inside the fridge
42. Make fluffier omelets by adding half a teaspoon of baking soda for every three eggs used
43. Reduce the acid content of your tomato-based recipes by sprinkling them with a pinch of baking soda

➡ Cleaning Purposes
44. Add a cup to the toilet, leave it for an hour, and then flush. It will clean the toilet and absorb the odor
45. Use it to scrub sinks, showers, plastic and porcelain tub
46. Spray it on walls, mirrors, and countertops
47. Add a spoonful to your dishwasher to make scrubbing dishes easier
48. Remove grease from pots and pans
49. Dry clean carpets and upholstered furniture by sprinkling baking soda over the fabric and gently brushing it. Leave it for an hour or overnight, then vacuum
50. Boost your laundry detergent’s cleaning power by sprinkling a handful on dirty clothes
51. Combine it with water to make a paste for polishing stainless steel and chrome
52. Remove scratches and crayon marks from vinyl floors and walls
53. Clean your shoes with it
54. Clean garbage cans with it
55. Use it to wash diapers
56. Clean the fridge with it
57. Soak brushes and combs in a baking soda solution
58. Mix it with water to wash food and drink containers
59. Put three tablespoons of baking soda to a quart of warm water, then use the mixture to wash marble-topped furniture
60. Absorb it with a damp sponge, then clean Formica countertops with the sponge
61. Use it to get rid of stale odors from cooling containers and thermos bottles
62. Run your coffee maker with a baking soda solution, then rinse
63. Combine with hot water to clean baby bottles
64. Sprinkle it on barbecue grills, then rinse it off
65. Scatter it on your greasy garage floor, scrub the floor, and rinse
66. Remove burned-on food from a pan by soaking it in a baking soda solution for 10 minutes before washing
67. Clean your ashtrays with a baking soda solution
68. Keep your drains clean by putting four tablespoons of baking soda in them each week. Flush it down with hot water
69. Clean your shower curtains by soaking them in baking soda and water
70. Put it on a small brush to rub canvas handbags clean
71. Use it to remove melted plastic bread wrapper from a toaster. Sprinkle baking soda on a damp rug, then use the rug to clean the toaster
72. Use it to clean your retainers and dentures
73. Make a thick paste of baking soda and water, and used it to scrub enameled cast iron and stainless steel
74. Mix four tablespoons of baking soda with a quart of warm water, and use it to clean the inside part of an oven
75. Use it to unclog gas stoves

The most amazing thing about baking soda is that it’s very cheap. You can do all these things for a very small cost. Baking soda is truly a miracle product, whether it’s used for baking or not


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Is that all....Really... Don't know if it's worth the price if that's all it can do....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's funny. I just read a couple articles about baking soda (one I think you posted FM) and did some online research. In turn I purchased _numerous_ boxes of baking soda. It's my "prep of the month".


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Boil your skulls in it to make them nice, clean and white.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Boil your skulls in it to make them nice, clean and white.


Will keep that in mind... 

Just FYI, I've used the paste for insect stings; it does seem to work, but it doesn't look so good if you're out in public, & it quickly flakes off after it dries. But if that's all you had available, it's worth a try.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*A few more.*

Urine, vomit, feces, battery terminals, jewelry, rust removal on ss metal, deodorant, soap making, mix baking soda and plain table salt, spread on carpet over night to kill fleas.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

My daughter just made a deodorant last week ... and it works.... BETTER than any store brand ever. :flower:
We only use Baking soda for tooth paste .. and with peroxide with it ones a week and keeps teeth white... I buy big bags at sams club... not as cheap as it used to be


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It is also great at cleaning copper apparatuses. It will clean without removing the patina. You don’t want the inside shiny, it needs to be aged, at least it did with my recipe and water. It was the only thing that ever saw the insides of my apparatus and flushed the slag box, cap and coils also.

I keep numerous boxes in stock as it truly is a great multi-purpose item. Thanks for the list of other things it can do!


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

What "is" baking soda? I mean I know what it is.....but is it an element or a man made product?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Bake at 400 deg F for half an hour, stirring a few times and you've got washing soda.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

helicopter5472 said:


> Is that all....Really... Don't know if it's worth the price if that's all it can do....


No, not really ... 

There are 100+ Uses Of Baking Soda.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Sodium bicarbonate or sodium hydrogen carbonate is the chemical compound with the formula NaHCO3. Sodium bicarbonate is a white solid that is crystalline but often appears as a fine powder. It has a slightly salty, alkaline taste resembling that of washing soda (sodium carbonate). The natural mineral form is nahcolite. It is a component of the mineral natron and is found dissolved in many mineral springs.

Since it has long been known and is widely used, the salt has many related names such as baking soda, bread soda, cooking soda, and bicarbonate of soda. In colloquial usage, its name is shortened to sodium bicarb, bicarb soda, or simply bicarb. The word saleratus, from Latin sal æratus meaning aerated salt, was widely used in the 19th century for both sodium bicarbonate and potassium bicarbonate. The term has now fallen out of common usage.
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good tips!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

As part of my spring cleaning and organizing, I am going through my preps, and looking for older posts about topics that have been discussed previously.

I have read that of the things that we can make or create for ourselves, baking soda is probably not one of them. Then the thought is, how much is enough, if I am storing this in my preps? My guess is that if I have the space, I can use as much as I can as a barter item.

I have used it in some of the ways previously suggested. My guess is that in a SHTF situation, having it will be more important as other things become less available.

I can get the pouches at Sam's Club and maybe at Costco. I really prefer buying it in the larger pouch to buying it in the boxes which can get moist and cause the baking soda to become a brick or block.

Emergency Essentials sells it in a #10 can for 12.95. I posted a snip of the can information from them.

Utah State University has a web site with information about various aspects of preparedness and food storage. I posted a snip of their article. This tells about storing baking powder, salt, baking soda and yeast. According to this article, the shelf life for baking soda is indefinite, if it is stored properly--kept moisture free. I read that if it is kept in the can, it can develop a metallic taste. I have a large anchor hocking jar with a glass lid in my laundry area where I can empty a full bag of baking soda. I keep a scoop in the jar. I leave any other packages that I have unopened so that it does not absorb odors or moisture.

http://extension.usu.edu/foodstorage/htm/cooking-essentials

My real thought is how much do I need?


----------

